# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  یه سوال در مورد تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## navid1375

من فارق التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و یک بار هم کنکور 94تجربی دادم اما هیچ جا قبول نشم الان میخوام برم کنکور ریاضی بدم و برم رشته کامپیوتر بخونم.
خب الان باید چه اقدامات انجام بدم چه دروس و جزواتی رو بخونم و چه برنامه ریزی پیشنهاد میکنید؟

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

----------


## Amiiin

لازم نیست تغییر رشته بدی چون الان پشت کنکوری هستی و پیش دانشگاهی رو گذروندی
فقط بهمن ماه موقع ثبت نام ، ریاضی فیزیک ثبت نام میکنی واسه کنکور
تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی هم واست میشه ۱۷٪

----------


## navid1375

الان باید چه اقدامات انجام بدم چه دروس و جزواتی رو بخونم و چه برنامه ریزی پیشنهاد میکنید؟

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

----------


## navid1375

چه درس هایی رو بخونم تا یه رتبه خوب بیارم برم کامپیوتر یا آی تی؟

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

----------


## m40

خوشبختانه بیشتر دروس ریاضی و تجربی مشترکه :Yahoo (83):  مهمترین نکته اینکه دیگه زیست نخونید :Yahoo (20): 
خب باید دقت کنید در زمینه ریاضیات (حسابان و دیف و جبر و گسسته و تحلیلی و هندسه 1و2) خوب کار کنید :Yahoo (106):  شیمی که مشترکه و فیزیک یه اختلاف جزئی داره
روی تخصصی ها به خصوص ریاضیات باید بسیارکار کنید ، شاید نیاز به کلاس رفتن هم باشه :Yahoo (1): 
---------------------------------
راستی سعی کنید درسی رو حذف نکنید.....

----------


## Prison Break

اگر آزاد هم قبول بشی برات مورد نداره خب همین الان برو بدون کنکور ثبت نام کن ، مدرکش هم هیچ فرقی با ، با آزمون نداره.
ولی اگه هدفت سراسری هست خب بشین بخون ولی بعیده بتونه بیاری و اگرم بیاری احتمالا شهر دیگه بیاری

نظر منو میخوای وقت خودتو تلف نکن الکی و برو همون ازاد اگر بحث مالی نداری

----------


## GHZO7

> اگر آزاد هم قبول بشی برات مورد نداره خب همین الان برو بدون کنکور ثبت نام کن ، مدرکش هم هیچ فرقی با ، با آزمون نداره.
> ولی اگه هدفت سراسری هست خب بشین بخون ولی بعیده بتونه بیاری و اگرم بیاری احتمالا شهر دیگه بیاری
> 
> نظر منو میخوای وقت خودتو تلف نکن الکی و برو همون ازاد اگر بحث مالی نداری


سلام
شما لیسانس دارین ؟؟
میخواین کنکور تجربی بدین برای پزشکی؟؟

----------


## navid1375

> اگر آزاد هم قبول بشی برات مورد نداره خب همین الان برو بدون کنکور ثبت نام کن ، مدرکش هم هیچ فرقی با ، با آزمون نداره.
> ولی اگه هدفت سراسری هست خب بشین بخون ولی بعیده بتونه بیاری و اگرم بیاری احتمالا شهر دیگه بیاری
> 
> نظر منو میخوای وقت خودتو تلف نکن الکی و برو همون ازاد اگر بحث مالی نداری


کدوم رشته از زیر شاخه های کامپیوتر بازار کار خوبی داره؟
 IT،نرم افزار،سخت افزار
یا رشته های دیگه

Sent from my SM-G360H using Tapatalk

----------


## Prison Break

> سلام
> شما لیسانس دارین ؟؟
> میخواین کنکور تجربی بدین برای پزشکی؟؟


سلام 
خیر من دانشجو رشته حسابداری ام




> کدوم رشته از زیر شاخه های کامپیوتر بازار کار خوبی داره؟
>  it،نرم افزار،سخت افزار
> یا رشته های دیگه
> 
> sent from my sm-g360h using tapatalk


خیلی تفاوت چندانی نداره اکثرشون اگر تخصص کسب کنید خوب هستن. It و نرم افزار شاید کمی بهتر

----------

